# Water for tortoise???



## countrytortoise (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello, 
Do russian tortoises (or any tortoise) have specific requirements for their water ( bottled, distilled, is tap water ok) etc? 
Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 25, 2014)

I live in the country and my property is on a pressure system/well. I just fill the tortoises' waterers from the hose.


----------



## wellington (Aug 25, 2014)

If your water is safe for you it's safe for them


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hahaha, yes, I do too, I could drink OUT of the hose if I wanted... Distilled is not okay, all the nutrients have been removed. A lot of bottled water companies are horrible! I did a test one time with that little water tester stick that shows chemicals in the water, and bottled water was the worst... litereally, the river outside was safer to drink than some bottled water!


----------



## countrytortoise (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hahaha, yes, I do too, I could drink OUT of the hose if I wanted... Distilled is not okay, all the nutrients have been removed. A lot of bottled water companies are horrible! I did a test one time with that little water tester stick that shows chemicals in the water, and bottled water was the worst... litereally, the river outside was safer to drink than some bottled water!


Those nutrients don't really count, they aren't enough  so distilled water is OK...


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2014)

Distiller water is not okay. All the minerals are removed from it, and those minerals do matter. The distillation process also reportedly leaves behind heavy metals sometimes. Not good. Distilled water should not be used for drinking for any animal.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 29, 2014)

Tom said:


> Distiller water is not okay. All the minerals are removed from it, and those minerals do matter. The distillation process also reportedly leaves behind heavy metals sometimes. Not good. Distilled water should not be used for drinking for any animal.


Hmm, I thought that just like calcium drops in water, they don't make a big difference? But this is really helpful... I think my tortoise will be getting bottled water from now on  I know I can give tap, but I think bottled is better.  Thanks Tom!


----------

